# Hard Brake Lines Sentra 1996



## moysiuan (Apr 29, 2012)

What is the size of the 1996 Nissan Sentra GLE hard metal brake lines, are they metric or 3/16" with metric fittings? Do the hard metal lines and fittings have bubble flares, or more conventional double flares? I need to custom fabricate and replace the badly rusted rear disc hard lines that I know will break when I try to remove the fittings to the rubber line to caliper when replace that deteriorated item. Thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are double-flared and the metric line nut should be 10mm X 1.0. You can use 3/16" brake line tubing, however, because the differance in size between the 3/16" line and the metric equivalant is not enough to make any differance.


----------

